# Duck or chicken?



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I did a lot of research and read a lot here about Fromm and I decided to switch. I'm going to buy it on the weekend, I already went into the store yesterday just to check it out and asked them a few questions. 

What flavor do you think I should get, duck or chicken? The person at the store also told me that some maltese are allergic to chicken or it might give them skin irritations. Does anyone experience this?

Also, since I'm switching foods, she says I should mix the new ones with old ones so that my dog won't have upset stomach or a big shock. How many days do you think I should be mixing the foods for?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I kinda feel like true allergies in dogs are few and far between and we have a habit of using it because we don't know what else to say-sometimes it's a combo of foods or just a mild sensativity. Ex-I am not allergic to onions, but I am sensitive to them and sometimes they kill my tummy. 

Is your dog allergic to chicken? If not, shouldn't be an issue. I believe what use to happen-is most dog foods were chicken based, dogs ate only chicken based dog foods and over time (years) developed allergies. If you are rotating formulas with each bag, shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I kinda feel like true allergies in dogs are few and far between and we have a habit of using it because we don't know what else to say-sometimes it's a combo of foods or just a mild sensativity. Ex-I am not allergic to onions, but I am sensitive to them and sometimes they kill my tummy.
> 
> Is your dog allergic to chicken? If not, shouldn't be an issue. I believe what use to happen-is most dog foods were chicken based, dogs ate only chicken based dog foods and over time (years) developed allergies. If you are rotating formulas with each bag, shouldn't be an issue.


I don't think he is allergic to chicken, his current food has chicken. I guess your right, I will be rotating different flavors, hopefully he'll eat the ones I get.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I rotate through the different proteins but, i do have one that is allergic to all poultry not just chicken, if it has feathers she's allergic to it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

As for how to transition from what you are feeding, I tell customers to give 1/4 of the meal the new food and 3/4 of the meal their old food for 2-3 days, then go 50/50 for 2-3 days, then 3/4 of the meal the new food to 1/4 of the meal their old food for 2-3 days until you are fully switched over. If ever loose stools start to develop, just back it off to the previous ratio for a few more days. Once you are fully on any formula of the Four Star Line in Fromm's, you can rotate without transitioning since that's what it's designed for.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

I finally switched to Fromm the duck and sweet potato one and he LOVES it!!! He would lick the bowl after and his lips like he wants more. I guess he didn't like the Nutro Ultra that I been feeding him since July :blink: cause he barely eats half of the amount I give him but I'm so glad he eats all his food without me trying to force him :chili:


----------

